# Problem abfahrten auf Kies straßen



## ghost_tom (21. August 2011)

Grüßt euch,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar tipps geben.
Seit dem ich das mein neues Bike habe (Scott Scale 30)
bin ich recht unnsicher geworden,vorallem bei abfahrten auf Schotter und Kies, die sich über mehrer Meter hinweg ziehen.

Ich habe immer das Gefühl das dass Bike zu leicht für mich ist.
Oder anders Ausgedrückt,das Vertraun zu dem Bike ist nicht so groß weil ich immer denke und merke das dass bike kein festen untergrund findet und ich dann total unnsicher werde und immer langsamer werde.

Könnt ihr mir da ein tipp geben.
Ich weiß schon das beste ist fahren,fahren,fahren aber glaubt mir das mache ich schon. 

lg Tom


----------



## Fhal (21. August 2011)

Fehlt evtl. ein bisschen Druck auf dem Vorderrad (nicht Luftdruck sondern Druck durch deine Arme  )?

Vielleicht hilft es dir auch, wenn du dich ein bisschen flacher machst auf dem Rad. Dann hat man nicht so schnell Überschlagsgefühle wenn es bergab geht.

Bitte doch mal einen Kollegen ein Bild von der Seite zu machen wenn du so einen Schotterweg runterkommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## syn_error (21. August 2011)

> merke das dass bike kein festen untergrund findet


Eventuell zu viel Luftdruck in den Reifen?

Ansonsten, mit einem neuen Bike muss man erst mal ein paar Monate fahren um zu wissen wie es sich im Grenzbereich verhält.


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. August 2011)

Welche Reifen?


----------



## syn_error (21. August 2011)

Laut Hersteller sollen "Schwalbe Rocket Ron EVO 26 x 2.1" aufgezogen sein.
Beim Druck würde ich bei Minimalangaben + 0,2 Bar anfangen.
Falls es dann in Kurven zu schwammig ist, in 0,1 Bar schritten erhöhen.


----------



## Fhal (21. August 2011)

Für mein Empfinden erhöhen schmale Reifen die Unsicherheit bergab generell sehr stark. Aber das mag auch nur mein persönlicher Eindruck sein.


----------



## Free_Rider94 (21. August 2011)

servus

mit abfahrten auf Schotter o. Kies hatte ich auch langezeit probleme da ich immer angst hatte wegzurutschen. Das hat sich dann gelegt nachdem ich breitere reifen aufgezogen hab. Seitdem keine Angst mehr aber bei der ein oder anderen strecke wäre ich doch froh wenn ich die 2.5er reifen drauf hätte.

Wie Syn error schon gesagt hat versuch weniger druck. Mir persönlich gibt das ein besseres gefühl da ich weis das der reifen besser aufliegt.


----------



## ghost_tom (21. August 2011)

vielen dank für die ganzen Vorschläge,na da werd ich erstmal mit dem Reifendruck anfangen.
Und wenn das nicht hilft,müssen wohl oder übel ein paar neue und breitere Reifen her.


----------



## david99 (21. August 2011)

Fhal schrieb:


> Für mein Empfinden erhöhen schmale Reifen die Unsicherheit bergab generell sehr stark. Aber das mag auch nur mein persönlicher Eindruck sein.


nee is wirklich so... deswegen fahr ich auch den 2,5'' mm am vorderrad, da fühlt man sich sehr sicher mit


----------



## Luk00r (21. August 2011)

neues bike/Reifen, da brauch man ne weile ehh man vertrauen hat
Rumspielen hilft, Grenzen rausfinden, enge Radien fahren auf irgend nem Schotterplatz bis du an die Grenze kommst (anfängt zu untersteuern) - dann merkt man wie sich das in etwa anfühlt mit dem bike und man kann sich das merken  bzw. bekommt man nen Gefühl für für die Gripgrenze


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2011)

Für einen normalen Forstweg reichen doch 2,1er Reifen, vor paar Jahren war das noch absoluter Standard!
Die meisten Leute machen den Fehler, dass sie schon bei relativ wenig Gefälle zu weit nach hinten gehen und dadurch zu wenig Druck auf dem Vorderrad haben, was sich dadurch kaum mehr lenken lässt und sogar schon bei großem Kurvenradius wegrutscht. Versuche also, dein Gewicht tatsächlich neutral über dem Bike zu halten, wie schon geschrieben wurde, die Arme leicht abwinkeln. Wenn du bergab bremst, auch wirklich zusehen, dass du viel Bremspower auf´s Vorderrad bringst, auch das bringt Traktion. Das solltest du auf einer ungefährlichen Geraden testen, wieviel du vorne bremsen kannst, bevor das Rad blockiert und wegrutscht. Die Hinterradbremse nur wirklich unterstützend und mit viel Gefühl einsetzen. Blockierende Reifen zeugen immer von mangelnder Fahrtechnik und ausserdem hast du dann keine Kontrolle mehr über das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Blockierende Reifen zeugen immer von mangelnder Fahrtechnik und ausserdem hast du dann keine Kontrolle mehr über das Rad.


nicht immer... manchmal kann man mit einem blockierenden hinterrad sehr gut lenken


----------



## flyingscot (23. August 2011)

In den letzten 1-2 Jahren habe ich trotz schon recht viel Erfahrung im Marathonbereich einen gewisses Aha-Erlebnis beim Fahren von Schotterkurven mit klassischer CC/Marathonbereifung (eher schmal, dadurch auch eher viel Luftdruck/wenig Grip) gehabt:

Das perfekte Anbremsen vor der Kurve (bzw. bis zum Scheitelpunkt) ist ja auch bei perfekter Streckenkenntnisse ziemlich anspruchsvoll. Und häufig verleitet dann ein "gefühlt" zu schnelles Kurvenfahren dazu, die Bremse in der Kurve mehr oder weniger stark schleifen zu lassen. Wenn man sich nun ganz bewusst dazu zwingt, die Bremse ganz zu öffnen, erhöht sich die Kurvenführung/Kurvengrip zumindest gefühlt enorm. Man rollt problemlos durch die Kurve, die mit leicht gezogener Bremse bei selber oder sogar geringerer Geschwindigkeit nur schlecht zu meistern ist.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> nicht immer... manchmal kann man mit einem blockierenden hinterrad sehr gut lenken



Das mag vielleicht im Bikepark nett sein, aber in den Bergen ein echtes no-go.


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

ja i weiss  hab aber immer ne harke dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> nee is wirklich so... deswegen fahr ich auch den 2,5'' mm am vorderrad, da fühlt man sich sehr sicher mit


 
Hui, ich stelle mir grad das SCALE mit `nem 2,5" MuddyMary vor. 

Zur Sache: Mit welchem Reifen bis du mit einem besseren Gefühl über den Kies gerollt?

Der 2,5" er hilft mir auch. Allerdings 2,5" auf dem Enduro!
Aber die Touren auf dem Enduro bringen mir Sicherheit auf dem schmalbrüstigen Hardtail.
Ergebnis: Mehr Sicherheit.


----------



## david99 (23. August 2011)

ja, das tät ein wenig... suboptimal aussehen 

mit welchem? na dem 2,5er muddy mary


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp931 (23. August 2011)

Das Problem hatte ich früher auch häufiger, bis ich von 2,1 Little Albert vorne auf 2,5 Nobby Nic umgestiegen bin. 

Lg Philipp

PS: Mehr Reifendruck hat vorne wie hinten auch nicht geschadet..


----------



## fitau (2. September 2011)

hallo
ich möchte mich da mit einer dazupassenden frage anhängen. wenn man an eine enge schotterkurve kommt, ist es schneller mit blockierten hinterrad rein zu rutschen (falls nötig mit dem innenbein am boden) oder vorher gezielt abzubremsen u kurve kontrolliert auszufahren (mit ohne bis wenig bremsen) mit druck auf außenpedal. 
danke
lg andreas


----------



## Mitglied (2. September 2011)

Gezielt bremsen und an der Haftgrenze fahren ist immer schneller als driften.
Und nie in der Kurve bremsen, immer vorher passend verzögern.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (7. September 2011)

2,5 ????????

Sieht erstens schräg aus... zweitens schwammig... 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddi (25. September 2011)

Ich glaube, Ghost Tom hat gar nichts von Kurven gesagt... (trotzdem werd ich das mit dem "sich zwingen, die Bremse in der Kurve zu öffnen" ausprobieren, lässt sich physikalisch belegen dass das was bringt, danke flyingscot)

Wenn das Problem vielleicht gar nicht die Kurven, sondern auch Längs- und Querrinnen im Schotter sind, habe ich viel Sicherheit gewonnen, indem ich die Innenseiten der Oberschenkel leicht auf den Sattel auflege (das Sitzfleisch hängt dann eben überm Rad) und den Oberkörper zu senken. Dadurch geht der Schwerpunkt nicht viel nach hinten, aber deutlich tiefer, gefühlt. Und dann locker bleiben und den Lenker nicht zu fest halten - das Vorderrad braucht etwas Raum, um sich die Linie zu suchen, aber du musst auch noch lenken können. Die Pedale sind in waagerechter Stellung.
Wenn es dann über eine Rinne geht, gegen die Kante lenken und den Lenker fest genug halten, dass es ihn nicht sonstwohin verreißt. 
Aus der Position kann man über querende Rinnen auch gut drüber springen, irgendwie scheint man höher zu kommen und besser zu landen.
Ich fahre Hardtail und hasse Kurven auf Schotter, aber gradeaus macht Fun


----------



## Büscherammler (25. September 2011)

Ich habe auch immer ein schlechtes Gefühl bei Abfahrten auf Teer- und Schotterstraßen. Muss immer an die armen, sinnlos vernichteten Höhenmeter denken


----------



## Sir Galahad (25. September 2011)

Es geht doch noch sinnloser: den Lift bergab benutzen. Da rutscht man auch nicht auf der Forstautobahn aus ...


----------



## Reddi (25. September 2011)

Naja, wenn ich nen Uphill fahre, denke ich immer dran, dass ich das alles ja auch irgendwie wieder runter muss... grade was Trail-Spitzkehren angeht kommt es doch öfters vor, dass ich Sachen hoch komme, die ich runter dann schiebe.


----------



## Sir Galahad (30. September 2011)

Dann hast Du einen *massiven *Fahrtechnikmangel, vielleicht mal ein Fahrtechnikbuch kaufen oder hier im Forum, Youtube etc. stöbern.


----------



## Reddi (30. September 2011)

Wissen wie es geht ist die eine Sache. Danach dürfte ich eigentlich sehr viel weniger Probleme haben... 
Aber mit dem Tun ists dann doch so ne Sache, wenn unter dem Vorderrad schon so langsam das "erstmal-paar-Meter-tief-gar-nichts" kommt... Nicht umsonst machen die Franzosen beim "Können" einen Unterschied, ob man weiß wies geht oder tatsächlich spontan dazu in der Lage ist. 

Naja, das Zutrauen kommt mit der Erfahrung... und dann verlässt es einen beim nächsten Abflug wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (7. Oktober 2011)

Schotterwege (Forststraßen) sind bei mir auch immer etwas speziell, gerade weil das Bike etwas unruhig läuft (versetzendes Vorderrad bei über 45km/h fühlt sich geil an! ) und weil man den Griplevel nicht genau einschätzen kann. Gerade bei hängenden Kurven bergab bekomm ich ne leichte Blockade, das Bike weiter in die Kurve reinzudrücken. In der Situation dann auch auf den Abgrund zu schielen ist ne gaaanz schlechte Idee...   

Reifen: Ich selber hab das Gefühl, daß Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR 2.5 (58mm) mit 1,5 Bar spurstabiler auf Schotter laufen als Maxxis Ardent FR 2.25 (55mm) mit 2 Bar am gleichen Rad (Hardtail). Die Ardent springen da wesentlich mehr herum... 


Ist aber wie so bei allem: Alles nur Kopfsache! Das Problem ist halt immer die latente Angst, zu stürzen und sich zu verletzen. Manchmal muss man eben die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen und sich bewusst dem Risiko aussetzen... 

Wie z.B. bei meiner 35km-Tour am Sonntag: Ich hab eine neue Route mit dem GPS erfahren und bewegte mich in unbekanntem Gebiet. Bei einem Parallelweg im Wald war ich natürlich auf der falschen Seite - der richtige Weg lag 10 Meter tiefer! Dazwischen eine Auswaschung mit Erdboden und ohne Wurzeln. Aaaber: Das Gefälle! Man steht da oben an der Kante und schluckt erstmal. Beim ersten Anlauf an die Kante hab ich die Bremse gezogen und mußte erstmal nervös lachen, weil mir das Ganze doch etwas zu heiß war. Dann hab ich mir selber etwas Mut zugeredet, hab noch einen Anlauf gemacht - und einen riesen Adrenalinschub bekommen, als es über die Kante ging. Die etwa 10 Sekunden mit dem Arsch knapp überm Hinterrad und die Hände um Griffe & Bremshebel gekrallt waren schon sehr intensiv! Auf jeden Fall eine Erfahrung am Limit und ein erleichtertes Grinsen hinterher...


----------



## Sir Galahad (7. Oktober 2011)

Puh!


----------

